# pigs in Manistee County-?



## CBT (Mar 9, 2014)

Just joined the forum and looking at piece of property in Manistee County. 

What's the pig problem like there? I don't mind gettin rid of them, just wanted to know if I was going to need to start reloading my own ammo...

Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I've never seen them or signs of them up there.


----------



## jathward (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd bet there's no pigs up here.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

About 4 years ago my son's were coming from Manistee and swear they had a big hog cross M-55 between Rico's and the prison .They said it was black and pretty big. (Boy I could think of a couple of jokes right now), I have to believe they saw one, They both know what hogs look like. That's the only sighting I have herd of.


----------



## jathward (Jul 31, 2011)

Lol.....After reading my comment I could say some to....ya it could be possible, but there are a lot of bear in that area...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

jathward said:


> Lol.....After reading my comment I could say some to....ya it could be possible, but there are a lot of bear in that area...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nope, it wasn't a bear. They stopped the car and stared in disbelief . It was a hog.


----------



## CBT (Mar 9, 2014)

Great sighting story. I don't mind 1 or 2, just didn't know how far North they roam. I've read some other posters that think they stay downstate because of the cold, or maybe its all the corn down there. Thanks guys.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

A bit late to notice the thread and have a comment...but:

Not only do they eat corn...they eat anything, including carrion.
With the dozens of dead deer all along M55 - or any other northern roads for that matter, hogs would be having a feast.
They would be seen much more often, more likely in groups, and the carcasses would be totally stripped. Where are those type reports of sightings?
Other than the smaller carnivores, Coyotes, Possums, Crows... 
There's not a huge amount of damage to the numerous dead deer I've been seeing.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

jimp said:


> A bit late to notice the thread and have a comment...but:
> 
> Not only do they eat corn...they eat anything, including carrion.
> With the dozens of dead deer all along M55 - or any other northern roads for that matter, hogs would be having a feast.
> ...


Jimp, I would think hogs will eat anything they come across. If there were more around we would here about or see them. My boys only seen the one and I have never seen hide or track of one around here. But I have herd from former co-workers about some being in Mason Co. Over by Ludington.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been hunting/fishing in Manistee for 29yrs and never seen one. My dad and his buddy both have cabins there as well and neither have seen or heard of sightings from friends that live up there. Doesn't mean there not there at all but if they are there are very few.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

I bought property in the n.e. corner of the county in 2001 and spend a lot of time up there. Have never seen a hog or any sign and, according to my neighbors, none of them have either.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Swine reports

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FS_sightings_kill_3_25_14_only_451658_7.pdf


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

stickbow shooter said:


> About 4 years ago my son's were coming from Manistee and swear they had a big hog cross M-55 between Rico's and the prison .They said it was black and pretty big. (Boy I could think of a couple of jokes right now), I have to believe they saw one, They both know what hogs look like. That's the only sighting I have herd of.


Plenty of bears being seen, my son lives on M55, unable to keep bird feeder due to bear being a regular.


----------



## trappers2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Seen one about three years ago between little Manistee river and 55. As we were leaving a car with two young guys pulled up who had just seen it to and returned with a 30 06. don't think that pig made it.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

There were some pigs in the County up in the NE corner, they likely escaped from a game farm up there that has since shut down. A friend had 6 on his property (300+ acres) and was able to take a couple out. This was a couple of years ago and they haven't been seen since.

I have never heard of or seen any pigs along the M-55 corridor, and know several large landowners with tracts adjacent to large State and Federal holdings along Pine Cr. Rd. a mile north of M-55 in the immediate vicinity of the prison. It would be my guess that they did indeed see a bear, as they are prolific all throughout the county right now. There is a always a chance that they saw a pig, but that would be the only sighting I've heard of in that area.

Pigs leave behind a trail of evidence whether they are solo or in a group. They tear up the ground in a fashion that doesn't mimic turkey, squirrel or deer scratching. After living down south for several years it is very easy to recognize if there are any pigs in an area.


----------

